# ow pheasant hunt pics



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

about 50 guys from ohiowaterfowler.com got together for the second annual pheasant hunt.we had plenty of dogs to find the realeased birds. we released 100 pheasants. we had a great shoot along with a pot luck cookout with plenty of wild game dishes including a large walleye fry.here is a link to some pics. http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/bowtest/vpost?id=2484944


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Sounds like a great time, freyed! I need to buy my dog some birds soon, pointing chickadee's in the front yard just isn't cutting it. Where'd you guys go, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

waverly hunt club in wakeman.


----------

